# Looking for MI Sportswomen



## dwarneroutdoorswriter (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm doing a story for the battle creek enquirer about outdoorswomen of MI, and I'd like to interview a few who are from SW MI. If anyone is interested in speaking with me, please give me a call at (517) 290-6471, or email me at [email protected]. 

The story is for Mother's Day and will highlight women who are more at home in the outdoors or who take care of the essential things while their husband hunts and fishes.

Thanks.

Darren Warner


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

dwarneroutdoorswriter said:


> I'm doing a story for the battle creek enquirer about outdoorswomen of MI, and I'd like to interview a few who are from SW MI. If anyone is interested in speaking with me, please give me a call at (517) 290-6471, or email me at [email protected].
> 
> The story is for Mother's Day and will highlight women who are more at home in the outdoors or who take care of the essential things while their husband hunts and fishes.
> Thanks.
> ...


Ummm I thought the essential things ARE hunting and fishing!!! :lol: Good luck on the story! I am sure you will find some interesting ladies that will share their outdoors stories with you.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

That's what I thought too. Nah, we absolutely could not be wrong. There is just no way. :lol:

Good luck. There are plenty of west side ladies on the forum. I hope someone will help you out.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

dwarneroutdoorswriter said:


> The story is for Mother's Day and will highlight women who are more at home in the outdoors or who take care of the essential things while their husband hunts and fishes.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Darren Warner


 When I was married, my husband had little idea how to hunt or fish, but I essentially taught him how to


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I used to be in SW michigan but came up home.


----------

